# bragging about one night stands



## nanofaan (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't really get it. i hear guys saying they can get One night stand whenever they feel like it or by going to the bars or once they talk to a woman. is that true? or are they just full of it


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

nanofaan said:


> I don't really get it. i hear guys saying they can get One night stand whenever they feel like it or by going to the bars or once they talk to a woman. is that true? or are they just full of it


Some can...


They might know the bars that they pick up chicks in, and it's all tilted in their advantage.

Some people have that.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Depends how low your standards are...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I think bragging about ONS is not good character.

With that being said, I know it depends on the guy in question.

A man with pleasant confidence, who makes women feel good about themselves and has at least a little attractiveness, can have a lot of "encounters".


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

What? You mean a guy might exaggerate his sexual prowess?

Say it ain't so!

If it's on the internet, it must be true.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I think bragging about ONS is not good character.
> 
> With that being said, I know it depends on the guy in question.
> 
> A man with pleasant confidence, who makes women feel good about themselves and has at least a little attractiveness, can have a lot of "encounters".


He doesn't even have to do that. He can be or know the bouncers and the owners, know how to work the dramatic events in the bar to tilt the viewpoint towards his pull and coolness, the typical stuff bar females fall for.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

treyvion said:


> He doesn't even have to do that. He can be or know the bouncers and the owners, know how to work the dramatic events in the bar to tilt the viewpoint towards his pull and coolness, the typical stuff bar females fall for.


That too. I never operated that way.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

I know a guy who can go to a bar and get outright propositioned. Note i know ONE who can.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

i can think of worse things to brag about.

Friend to a roomful of married guys: Man, i got a different honey every night this week.

Roomful of married guys: (cricket sound)


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

nanofaan said:


> I don't really get it. i hear guys saying they can get One night stand whenever they feel like it or by going to the bars or once they talk to a woman. is that true? or are they just full of it


Those bragging about it? .... No they can't and no they don't. But yes guys with the right look look and demeanor can. But you and I don't brag about it do we nano  :smthumbup:. Just kidding. I haven't been a ONS chaser for a few decades. I don't know what works now.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

weightlifter said:


> I know a guy who can go to a bar and get outright propositioned. Note i know ONE who can.


In college I knew a guy that was very good looking but had the personality of bug repellant. It was funny to go to the bars with him. Women would see him, and be very forward to come up and flirt with him. It would take 2-3 minutes for them to excuse themselves after he talked with them.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> In college I knew a guy that was very good looking but had the personality of bug repellant. It was funny to go to the bars with him. Women would see him, and be very forward to come up and flirt with him. It would take 2-3 minutes for them to excuse themselves after he talked with them.


This one has game to boot. Ive seen him turn down two ~22 year old model good looking women then go out later with an even prettier one. His wingman gets the leftovers which are prettier than many men are willing to even approach.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

You know what they say about those that brag right?

RIGHT!?!

Besides, who gives a ****? Really

If a guy is doing this in front of you, it's simply another way to impress you to get between your legs.

If you like to play, and like the guy, go nuts. But if you want a relationships, that should be a CLEAR sign to stay as far away from this guy as possible.

I know many guys seem to be impressed by such "capability", yet to me, it sounds rather gross. Jumping into bed with some lady that has been banging dudes all week........sorry but sex with no feelings/affections is probably as unappealing to me as it gets.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

H used to be able to get women like that. He never brags about it though, in fact he downplays it a lot. But he has an instant attraction thing (not even ridiculously good looking, not rich, just has something women are initially attracted to)

BUT those women didn't stay long enough to get to know him. It was just the base attraction, not long term compatibility. 

Being able to get women and being able to keep them are different things. 
I actually think him being better at getting women made him not so good at keeping them, he never had to learn to pursue a woman, make her want him, get her interested. 

I think the bragging should go to the guy who has a decades long happy marriage, not the guy who can get girls in bed for a night. That part is easy compared to keeping them interested.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

What's to brag about? Women enjoy sex and have ONS too. Yet some women brag about it just like some men. Find the right places to go, and it's no longer very difficult.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

murphy5 said:


> i can think of worse things to brag about.
> 
> Friend to a roomful of married guys: Man, i got a different honey every night this week.
> 
> Roomful of married guys: (cricket sound)


My response would've been, I can have the same honey every night this week but doing different things each night.....:smthumbup:


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Those bragging about it? .... No they can't and no they don't. But yes guys with the right look look and demeanor can. But you and I don't brag about it do we nano  :smthumbup:. Just kidding. I haven't been a ONS chaser for a few decades. I don't know what works now.


Same game different decade.


----------

